# How can I watch my recorded shows on my computer?



## furjaw (Jul 29, 2007)

How can I watch my recorded shows on my computer?
I have an HR44 Genie and a Windows 10 computer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no DirecTV app for PCs. Some folks use an Android App emulator, like Nox, on their PC. Then you can use the Android DirecTV App and download/view your DVR's recordings.

www.bignox.com


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

No more Direct2PC?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Direct2PC has been dead for quite a while now.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Direct2PC has been dead for quite a while now.


I still use my existing Direct2PC setup, but I've read you can no longer install (or reinstall) the application and have it connect.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> I still use my existing Direct2PC setup, but I've read you can no longer install (or reinstall) the application and have it connect.


You can install the app all your want, DIRECTV is not giving out the key any longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Anyone have a recommendation for an android emulator that iisn't slow as mud? I've tried Nox and Memu and they are both unusable because they are so slow.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you open your DIRECTV app then use a casting app to see your shows? It is not the greatest work around. But it will work! LocalCast app will let you mirror anything from your smartphone or tablet to your TV. Also hit cast on your smartphone. It is in the drop down drawer at the top of your phone. Take your hand and swipe down. Open your DIRECTV app too. I tried this method - the show played and rotated the movie when Hancock started playing. Note: The movie fit the entire screen of my TV. The audio did not work on Moto G Play nor did it work on my Samsung UHD Smart TV. So this is not a good work around. I tried!

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

PostScript: I used my Google Home casting app. (Forget LocalCast). The audio played through my Samsung UHD Smart TV and muted Kickboxer 3 on my smartphone. Note: that is a movie I downloaded from my DVR to watch outside the home. Note: I am going to test this setup for live TV.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

It also worked for live TV on the DIRECTV app. Ok boy's and girl's enjoy!

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------

